# free villager + mayor art | fullll



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

_was bored and decided to try out more simple villager + mayor art (which i lack) for my self
i was going to do my full dream list, but i haven't got them all yet, i'll update it when i get em'_

anyway, i was wondering if anyone wanted any freebies like the above, i'm happy to do a mayor & up to 4 villagers as a freeb, but if you want a whole town, sorry but you have to pay ; -;

so thats it, might only do 2 - 3 if i have enough time before dinner~

p.s and yes it does fit in sigs!!


Spoiler: finished








sig size below v (click for pre-resize image!)


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

Eee~ I would love if you could draw Snake and/or Mira, poppet *w*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Orrrr here's my mayor, if you want to draw him instead :'3 http://s3.postimg.org/z1nybhwo3/HNI_0090.jpg


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

Can i pay for a whole town? *u* love ur art too much  bby


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Eee~ I would love if you could draw Snake and/or Mira, poppet *w*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Orrrr here's my mayor, if you want to draw him instead :'3 http://s3.postimg.org/z1nybhwo3/HNI_0090.jpg



eep i got a great pose idea for snake & mira ehehee~


----------



## Sholee (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh oh! Ive been wanting art from you!

I would love to have my mayor drawn with Marshal & Merengue
Ref Here: http://i.imgur.com/u1NQcvv.png


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Can i pay for a whole town? *u* love ur art too much  bby



sure can!
(oh pshsh i love your art more!!)


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> eep i got a great pose idea for snake & mira ehehee~



Aaa, the anticipation! I can't wait to see what you come up with~ ヾ(＠⌒∇⌒＠)


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Oh oh! Ive been wanting art from you!
> 
> I would love to have my mayor drawn with Marshal & Merengue
> Ref Here: http://i.imgur.com/u1NQcvv.png



believe it or not but i've been really wanting to draw for you * U *
considered!!


----------



## Alvery (Jan 7, 2015)

Would you mind drawing my mayor with Stitches, maybe? Thank you!



Spoiler



Mayor Alvery:
View attachment 73144
Though, could you draw her hair as long, rather than short? Also, could the jacket reach thigh-length?  

art by kyukon:


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 7, 2015)

Your art is so cute I just have to request something!

Could you maybe draw my mayor and Fang? 



Spoiler: Refffff















I'd really appreciate it! ^^"


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

meep all considered!
starting to draw snake : D


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh wow I'd love for you to consider my mayor with Chief, Zell and/or Punchy.


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> sure can!
> (oh pshsh i love your art more!!)


 Sweet!!
Can i have beau and fauna holding hands shyly yes i am shipping trash next to diaana and lopez acting fabulously. Then maple, sprinkle and teddy blowing bubbles with my mayor (ref : http://mayoremzy.tumblr.com *its my dp ill upload when i get home sorry and thr cardigan is blue ^7^) sprinkle on the left and teddy and maple of the right of my mayor and goldie and daisy playing (u choose) ^7^ and marshal on the side looking swag
Tish tosh i like your at more xP


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Sweet!!
> Can i have beau and fauna holding hands shyly yes i am shipping trash next to diaana and lopez acting fabulously. Then maple, sprinkle and teddy blowing bubbles with my mayor and goldie and daisy playing (u choose) ^7^
> Tish tosh i like your at more xP



weep this sounds super cute q_q
wait i forgot to ask for your mayor ref!!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> weep this sounds super cute q_q
> wait i forgot to ask for your mayor ref!!



Sorry lol i added it in xD so my mayor will be in the middle how much would that be?  ^7^
and do you mind adding village of dreams and my F C too? Sorry ><


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

Love it if you consider mine. ^^
* [ OC ]*
* [ OC 2 ]*
*[ In-Game ]*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

if i asked for two human characters and 4 villagers, would that be okay? i can pay c: these are so cute and i looooove your art ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 7, 2015)

Eeep~ Is there anyway you would consider doing my mayor and my puppy baby Cookie?? </3 your drawings look amazing and adorable >w<

Refy~


Spoiler










 Only difference is her hair is long like my Signature~ <3 if you can I would be utterly happy, eep!


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

Eeep! Maybe my Mayor with Marshal and Ankha? 
Ref: (x)
Thanks so much!


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Sorry lol i added it in xD so my mayor will be in the middle how much would that be?  ^7^
> and do you mind adding village of dreams and my F C too? Sorry ><


ahah i see!
idk offer!!~ : > 
& sure why not ah



emmatheweirdo said:


> can i buy a whole town too? ;w; omg



sure thing ee!

- - - 
still considering! so many lovely refs!!
should have azu's up soon!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 7, 2015)

M-may I request one? It would be amazing if you would draw my mayor with Annalise.



Spoiler: mayor refs



He's wearing a halo, silver frames, the qr shirt below, wornout jeans, and white leather shoes.







Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg this filled up fast! I posted and my post scrolled down like 10 posts haha


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

Ooooo how much would a full town cost?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 7, 2015)

I am also willing to pay for a full town.  These are super cute.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet question, am I allowed to request art of my OC 1, and 2 (who are mayors) together? I will pay for this matter. 
The original post here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...er-mayor-art&p=4382982&viewfull=1#post4382982


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

i'll just do my two residents and 2 villagers c:

Mayor Emma: {x}
Takashi: {x}
Villagers: Beau and Bob

Can you have Bob and Takashi making silly faces together and Beau shyly holding flowers up for Mayor Emma with her blushing?

How much would you want? :3


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah i see!
> idk offer!!~ : >
> & sure why not ah
> 
> ...



How does 1000tbt sound?
im not good at pricing art ;A;


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 7, 2015)

Could I request my mayor and her full town of villagers in party outfits (taken wherever you would like to go with it)?

*Reference(s):*


Spoiler














If not clear from the pictures, her eyes are a *blue-green*.

Reference image by XCrain.

Reference image by Allison.

Character blurb: Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.

Villagers are: Fang, Diana, Marshal, Skye, Cookie, Beau, Kid Cat, Felicity, Julian, and Maelle.



I'll put an offer of 1200 TBT up for it. Let me know if you think that's fair or not. : )


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 7, 2015)

May I please have my mayor drawn with fauna poncho and Monty 
Ref in sig sorry for the quality! 
I was sounding too eager XD


----------



## Risa Roo-Poo (Jan 7, 2015)

Merengue or Marshal  ?


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

@azukitan
ok i don't why i took forever doing this but my pose in mind didn't work out /fail
but there you go gang leader mira & snake 



Sej said:


> Ooooo how much would a full town cost?



no idea at the moment! maybe look at the other recent posts!!



The Hidden Owl said:


> I am also willing to pay for a full town.  These are super cute.


eep your free to offer!!



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> poppet question, am I allowed to request art of my OC 1, and 2 (who are mayors) together? I will pay for this matter.
> The original post here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...er-mayor-art&p=4382982&viewfull=1#post4382982



you sure are!, i'll have a look at the thread!
edit; thread what am i thinking.. POST!!



emmatheweirdo said:


> i'll just do my two residents and 2 villagers c:
> 
> Mayor Emma: {x}
> Takashi: {x}
> ...


oh ok!!
hmm i don't know still aha, just put out an offer & i'd likely accept it anyway ahha!




Emzy said:


> How does 1000tbt sound?
> im not good at pricing art ;A;


sounds fine!!



Amissapanda said:


> Could I request my mayor and her full town of villagers in party outfits (taken wherever you would like to go with it)?
> 
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> ...



sure thing! accepted!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> you sure are!, i'll have a look at the thread!


Thank you so much! I'm so excited! ^^


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so excited! ^^



meep had a look and i think i can do it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah!! all requests are read & considered.. now i just have to get through all of them ehe!!


----------



## Irisaurus (Jan 7, 2015)

Geez they are so adorb ❤ I'm tempted. But I feel bad to make you busy. ( ; _ ; )
I guess I'll stay around to see more from you ✿


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to bother you really! But have you considered my request?
Sorry to be such a pain! D:


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> @azukitan
> ok i don't why i took forever doing this but my pose in mind didn't work out /fail
> but there you go gang leader mira & snake
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks! Would you like the TBT now or after?

Also, that Snake/Mira art is the cutest. D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 7, 2015)

Aww one away lol
They look really cute keep it up!


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Awesome, thanks! Would you like the TBT now or after?
> 
> Also, that Snake/Mira art is the cutest. D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


after please!!
i'll get started on things now!



Sej said:


> Sorry to bother you really! But have you considered my request?
> Sorry to be such a pain! D:


ahah i have!!



Irisaurus said:


> Geez they are so adorb ❤ I'm tempted. But I feel bad to make you busy. ( ; _ ; )
> I guess I'll stay around to see more from you ✿



aww thankyou, your art is tops!!!
ahah its ok, i don't mind!


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> after please!!
> i'll get started on things now!
> 
> 
> ...



Aww thank you! 
*sends tip for being awesome*


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aww thank you!
> *sends tip for being awesome*



noono thankyou!!
much appreciated!!


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh poppet your art makes me so happy ;u; so im guessing i pay after too? ^7^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> @azukitan
> ok i don't why i took forever doing this but my pose in mind didn't work out /fail
> but there you go gang leader mira & snake


How I imagine these two, don't kill me.


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> noono thankyou!!
> much appreciated!!



No problem! You really deserve it! You too kind ^_^
Have you decided on a price for ur sigs yet? I would love to buy one!


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

I THINK I MIGHT JUST LIST RANDOMIZE A FREEBIE FOR SOMEONE
i don't know how to pick weeeps but i really want to get more freebies out.. as this is a freebie thread ah!!
is that ok with everyone? . -.


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> I THINK I MIGHT JUST LIST RANDOMIZE A FREEBIE FOR SOMEONE
> i don't know how to pick weeeps but i really want to get more freebies out.. as this is a freebie thread ah!!
> is that ok with everyone? . -.



That's fine! Sounds fair! 
*come on randomizer*


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> No problem! You really deserve it! You too kind ^_^
> Have you decided on a price for ur sigs yet? I would love to buy one!


<hug>> sobs
andd no not yet .-.
but im open to any offers really


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How I imagine these two, don't kill me.



ahahah omg i love snake's face ahahah!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> I THINK I MIGHT JUST LIST RANDOMIZE A FREEBIE FOR SOMEONE
> i don't know how to pick weeeps but i really want to get more freebies out.. as this is a freebie thread ah!!
> is that ok with everyone? . -.


I'm cool with that.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How I imagine these two, don't kill me.



LOL SO beautiful xD he makes we think of a pantie thief


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahahah omg i love snake's face ahahah!!!


I'm glad it made you laugh! XD


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> <hug>> sobs
> andd no not yet .-.
> but im open to any offers really
> 
> ...



Well I have 78 TBT and I'm SURE that's not enough 
Looks like you have a lot of orders already aha! :')


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Oh poppet your art makes me so happy ;u; so im guessing i pay after too? ^7^



oh i didn't see this !!
& what how no!! (&yes you pay after ah!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

Emzy said:


> LOL SO beautiful xD he makes we think of a pantie thief


OH MY GOODNESS! X,DDDDD


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 7, 2015)

Sure! Sounds like a fair way to decide c:


----------



## kassie (Jan 7, 2015)

Have I missed the opportunity for some of your amazing art? QQ


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

ooohh yeah so i'll just randomize a freebie now, i guess the first 2 people on top of the list gets a freeb?
but all paying comms are already accepted so yeah!~
_
ok im typing it out now!_

- - - Post Merge - - -




selcouth said:


> Have I missed the opportunity for some of your amazing art? QQ



& no not yet!
im still typing up the list randomizer so you can quickly post
same goes to any other newcomers!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> after please!!
> i'll get started on things now!



Alright, understood! : ) Thank you!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

uh idk how much ;w; i'm terribad with this um 400TBT (like 100 for each character???)


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> ooohh yeah so i'll just randomize a freebie now, i guess the first 2 people on top of the list gets a freeb?
> but all paying comms are already accepted so yeah!~
> _
> ok im typing it out now!_
> ...



Aww omg I'm so excited!
But knowing my luck I won't win aha :')


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> & no not yet!
> im still typing up the list randomizer so you can quickly post
> same goes to any other newcomers!!


I wonder if mine counts who has my In-Game mayor. XD
Just for the wonder.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

also, am i allowed to enter for a freebie as well? cx


----------



## kassie (Jan 7, 2015)

Aaa yay okay, I'll edit this with a ref of my mayor in a sec :>
It'll be an in-game screenie, hope that's okay u.u

*Edit: *Quickly put together reference ftw~





I dunno if I'm entering for the freebie or not but I'd be happy to pay!


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Aaa yay okay, I'll edit this with a ref of my mayor in a sec :>
> It'll be an in-game screenie, hope that's okay u.u


ee i'll just put your name in now!!



emmatheweirdo said:


> also, am i allowed to enter for a freebie as well? cx


if it falls under the freebie requirements thats fine (i guess 1 out of the 2 people can be counted as a villager/animal aha)



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I wonder if mine counts who has my In-Game mayor. XD
> Just for the wonder.



sure does!~

- - -
ok gonna draw in like 1min!!!


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> ee i'll just put your name in now!!
> 
> 
> if it falls under the freebie requirements thats fine (i guess 1 out of the 2 people can be counted as a villager/animal aha)
> ...



Omg I'm so excited! 
not like I'm gonna win lol


----------



## kassie (Jan 7, 2015)

Edited my post c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Spoiler: RESULTS!!!









congrats to selcouth & chib!!


eep don't worry if you didn't get a freeb
i'll do plenty more after!!


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> Spoiler: RESULTS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha I knew it :')
Congrats guys!


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 7, 2015)

You didn't put my request in lol but congrats to Chibi!


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> You didn't put my request in lol but congrats to Chibi!



UGH crap im sorry : <
i knew it im going blind!!!



- - - Post Merge - - -




selcouth said:


> Aaa yay okay, I'll edit this with a ref of my mayor in a sec :>
> It'll be an in-game screenie, hope that's okay u.u
> 
> *Edit: *Quickly put together reference ftw~
> ...


_hey did you want any villagers?_

ok so i'll be doing this 
& this 



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> poppet question, am I allowed to request art of my OC 1, and 2 (who are mayors) together? I will pay for this matter.
> The original post here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...er-mayor-art&p=4382982&viewfull=1#post4382982



along with my full town commissions!!
im a busy bee


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

I didn't expect that! Oh my goodness!





*I am just doodling random things here on the side as I wait lol*


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 7, 2015)

Uhh....everybody knows your blind jks
It's really ok!


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I didn't expect that! Oh my goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahah i guess the panty theif snake paid off!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> along with my full town commissions!!
> im a busy bee


Oh my, well since I got the freebie (and thank you!), could you make all 3 of the mayors separate if you haven't done it yet? o.o;


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

JellofishXD said:


> Uhh....everybody knows your blind jks
> It's really ok!



its not ok 
/goes to an optometrist 

- - - Post Merge - - -




Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my, well since I got the freebie (and thank you!), could you make all 3 of the mayors separate if you haven't done it yet? o.o;



sooo all in a seperate image? if so sure~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah i guess the panty theif snake paid off!!


lol


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

I will be back for freebs
Moahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa
sorry


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Sej said:


> I will be back for freebs
> Moahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa
> sorry



thats a-ok!
- -
pst em & amissa
your free to ask for W.I.Ps whenever you want (except now because i have not started anything)


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 7, 2015)

Aw, congrats to the winners anyway! Can't wait to see the finished artworks c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> sooo all in a seperate image? if so sure~


yup, thank you so much poppet! 

Also how much am I paying for these two mayors? XD
Got a price in mind yet?


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol
> 
> 
> yup, thank you so much poppet!
> ...



no worries!
wait hold on run me through this again D :
so im going the 3 that you posted, and then your paying for another 2 (? refs? )

im really confused aha! i thought i was just doing the freebs ah!~ c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> no worries!
> wait hold on run me through this again D :
> so im going the 3 that you posted, and then your paying for another 2 (? refs? )
> 
> im really confused aha! i thought i was just doing the freebs ah!~ c:


Wait wait, I thought the freebie only counted for one? Is that all three?


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Wait wait, I thought the freebie only counted for one? Is that all three?



all 3 B )


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

congrats to those who won the freebies!! c:
i can't wait to see my request! was the 400 tbt okay for all 4 of the characters? ;w;


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> congrats to those who won the freebies!! c:
> i can't wait to see my request! was the 400 tbt okay for all 4 of the characters? ;w;



OH yes sorry i didn't catch your post : <
!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> OH yes sorry i didn't catch your post : <
> !!



no problem dear <3 tysm ;w;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> all 3 B )


Oh my goodness! *Thank you!* O.O
That's very VERY kind of you!

-----

I'm heading off now, be back in a few hours.


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

got my ref yo. ^7^









but the cardigan is the first picture colour ^7^ 
Thank you poppet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



poppet said:


> pst em & amissa
> your free to ask for W.I.Ps whenever you want (except now because i have not started anything)


I want a WIP *now.*
jks jks xDDDD may i have when whenever you feel like it? xD


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh my goodness! *Thank you!* O.O
> That's very VERY kind of you!
> 
> -----
> ...



its not a problem ahh!!
alrighty, i think i might have to do it tomorrow, its nearly time for bed ;_;



Emzy said:


> got my ref yo. ^7^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankyouu!!
GEEZ WOW THAT IS DEMANDING!!!!
just kidding lucky for you i have done 4 villagers!! they are not in there placements yet, i have just drawn them in random spots but have a loook!





edit; okk they are not that squashed up!!! i resized it wrong weep


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> its not a problem ahh!!
> alrighty, i think i might have to do it tomorrow, its nearly time for bed ;_;
> 
> 
> ...



whyyyy dooo youuu draww soo addrobbbsssly amg gimme yo skill *grabby hands*


----------



## sej (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> its not a problem ahh!!
> alrighty, i think i might have to do it tomorrow, its nearly time for bed ;_;
> 
> 
> ...



Omg SO.CUTE! 
Good job poppet


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> just kidding lucky for you i have done 4 villagers!! they are not in there placements yet, i have just drawn them in random spots but have a loook!



ahhhh so cute!! <33333


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhh so cute!! <33333


thankyouu!!~~



Sej said:


> Omg SO.CUTE!
> Good job poppet


thankyou sejj!



Emzy said:


> whyyyy dooo youuu draww soo addrobbbsssly amg gimme yo skill *grabby hands*



whats skill????
ahah so is everything ok?~ i uh accidentally drew the maple & sprinkle blowing bubbles away from the mayor instead of to her (?is that what you wanted right?) im a failure ahaha!

i don't think i can finish this tonight im tops tired sorry


----------



## Emzy (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> whats skill????
> ahah so is everything ok?~ i uh accidentally drew the maple & sprinkle blowing bubbles away from the mayor instead of to her (?is that what you wanted right?) im a failure ahaha!
> 
> i don't think i can finish this tonight im tops tired sorry


staph being so humble ouob
that's fine xDD then can my mayor be blowing in the same direction as sprinkle ^u^ Youre not a failure bby <3
nws  go to sleep bby <3 nighty nighty and sweet dreams~ get that 8 hours LOL


----------



## Sholee (Jan 7, 2015)

lols @ my luck, last place!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> @azukitan
> ok i don't why i took forever doing this but my pose in mind didn't work out /fail
> but there you go gang leader mira & snake



Oh my freaking goshhhhh, MIRA AND SNAKE ARE SO ADORABLE!!! THIS IS THE EPITOME OF CUTE! Ahahaha, I would let these cuties rob me any day <33 Thank you, poppet! You're the best!! >w</ *huggles*



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How I imagine these two, don't kill me.



Dead. I am dead. This is too kawaii for my heart _(|D 」∠)_



Emzy said:


> LOL SO beautiful xD he makes we think of a pantie thief



LOLOLOL XDDD


----------



## effluo (Jan 7, 2015)

Your art is so sweet!

Are you still taking requests? :3


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 7, 2015)

If you have time is there a way you can do my mayor korra hugging marshal  and my mayor Itachi with snake? That'd be four all together.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 7, 2015)

Made you a little something to say thank you poppet.


Spoiler


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 7, 2015)

Your art is so beautiful 

- - - Post Merge - - -



esweeeny said:


> If you have time is there a way you can do my mayor korra hugging marshal  and my mayor Itachi with snake? That'd be four all together.



Let me know if you're able and the price


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 7, 2015)

About the full town... would 800 TBT be ok? My budget is kinda tight rn... it wouldn't have t be fancy. Refs are post #21 and my villagers are: Zucker, Marina, Mint, Marshal, Pancetti, Annalise, Wolfgang, Roald, Bruce, and Fuchsia if you decide to accept. I can also offer a combo of 2 yellow candies, a red candy, and a green candy plus 300 TBT.


----------



## doveling (Jan 7, 2015)

kjj


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> About the full town... would 800 TBT be ok? My budget is kinda tight rn... it wouldn't have t be fancy. Refs are post #21 and my villagers are: Zucker, Marina, Mint, Marshal, Pancetti, Annalise, Wolfgang, Roald, Bruce, and Fuchsia if you decide to accept. I can also offer a combo of 2 yellow candies, a red candy, and a green candy plus 300 TBT.


800tbt is fine!! there might be a bit of delay, since i have a few full towns in front of you, but i'll get there!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Made you a little something to say thank you poppet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


AHHHHH /sobbs 
thankyou so muchh!! she looks adorable! (how did you get a hold of her ref? ahah!)



esweeeny said:


> If you have time is there a way you can do my mayor korra hugging marshal  and my mayor Itachi with snake? That'd be four all together.


i think i can do this!
idk offer aha!



effluo said:


> Your art is so sweet!
> 
> Are you still taking requests? :3


thankyou!! & yes i am!


azukitan said:


> Oh my freaking goshhhhh, MIRA AND SNAKE ARE SO ADORABLE!!! THIS IS THE EPITOME OF CUTE! Ahahaha, I would let these cuties rob me any day <33 Thank you, poppet! You're the best!! >w</ *huggles*


eeee im glad you liked them hnn!!!


Emzy said:


> staph being so humble ouob
> that's fine xDD then can my mayor be blowing in the same direction as sprinkle ^u^ Youre not a failure bby <3
> nws  go to sleep bby <3 nighty nighty and sweet dreams~ get that 8 hours LOL



what can i say im a humble bee!!
& suree ahah


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> AHHHHH /sobbs
> thankyou so muchh!! she looks adorable! (how did you get a hold of her ref? ahah!)


You're welcome, glad you like it. 
I noticed it awhile ago, and I remembered where you posted it. Hehe.


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're welcome, glad you like it.
> I noticed it awhile ago, and I remembered where you posted it. Hehe.



amazing memory ahah!!
thankyou again its beautiful!!


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi poppet!
How has your day been?


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Sej said:


> Hi poppet!
> How has your day been?



hey! mine has been weird
how was yours?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Could you please draw Marshal and Rudy?


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> hey! mine has been weird
> how was yours?



How come? Did something weird happen?
And I have just woken up so good so far aha
By the way I just bumped your auction for you! c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Sej said:


> How come? Did something weird happen?
> And I have just woken up so good so far aha
> By the way I just bumped your auction for you! c:


and yeah my paypal balance was -22 dollars for some reason : -;
i told my dad about it thinking he would kill me for that, but he was allgoods aaha

ahh good morning ahah!
thankyou!!



Chiisanacx said:


> Could you please draw Marshal and Rudy?



considered thankyou!


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> and yeah my paypal balance was -22 dollars for some reason : -;
> i told my dad about it thinking he would kill me for that, but he was allgoods aaha
> 
> ahh good morning ahah!
> thankyou!!



Oh my gosh! How did it get to that low? 
And np!
Will you be drawing more today?


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Sej said:


> Oh my gosh! How did it get to that low?
> And np!
> Will you be drawing more today?



no idea.. i got charged lots of random fees ughh
& yeah i will!~


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> no idea.. i got charged lots of random fees ughh
> & yeah i will!~



Ugh so annoying.
draw what I requested pls Okay this time I'm actually joking, you don't have to aha


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for considering !!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 8, 2015)

Poppet!!! These are adorable!! <333


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

hey poppet ^7^ just a warning, i might be on a small hiatus depending on whether i get wifi or not so i can pay now if youll like?


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Emzy said:


> hey poppet ^7^ just a warning, i might be on a small hiatus depending on whether i get wifi or not so i can pay now if youll like?


oh no!
i should be done tonight so hopefully your not on hiatus then?? : D



buuunii said:


> Poppet!!! These are adorable!! <333


ee thanks bun!!


----------



## August (Jan 8, 2015)

Do you have any slots available? Looking for a pic of my mayor with Lobo and Rudy.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

oh poppet did you want me to pay before you start or after? or did i already pay?? lol i'm so forgetful ;w;


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome back, poppet! It's nice to see your art again in The Museum!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh wait could you consider drawing Marshal and Rudy with my Mayor? Sorry xD


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> oh no!
> i should be done tonight so hopefully your not on hiatus then?? : D
> 
> 
> ee thanks bun!!



would you be finished around 10 ish? lol i need to wake up at 3 tomorrow i crai


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Emzy said:


> would you be finished around 10 ish? lol i need to wake up at 3 tomorrow i crai


how does finished around now sound?
i didn't realise how much i had to resize it ugh
(damn sig limits!!!!)
but here you go weep hoepfully its not that blurry!! (also click for full size so you can resize it better if needed!!)





Chiisanacx said:


> Oh wait could you consider drawing Marshal and Rudy with my Mayor? Sorry xD


aha considered thankyou!


honeyprince said:


> Welcome back, poppet! It's nice to see your art again in The Museum!


thankyou honey!! <3


emmatheweirdo said:


> oh poppet did you want me to pay before you start or after? or did i already pay?? lol i'm so forgetful ;w;


after would be great!!



August said:


> Do you have any slots available? Looking for a pic of my mayor with Lobo and Rudy.



at the moment im not doing slots for freebies, just picking a random person ah!!
but considered!!


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 8, 2015)

Aww these are so cute!  Would you consider my mayor? Maybe with either Benjamin or Bianca or both lol


Spoiler: reference









Tortoise Specs, Hibiscus Hairpin, Trench Coat, White Lace Socks, and Brown Slip-ons


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> how does finished around now sound?
> i didn't realise how much i had to resize it ugh
> (damn sig limits!!!!)
> but here you go weep hoepfully its not that blurry!! (also click for full size so you can resize it better if needed!!)
> ...



sounds wonderful 
poppet it's amazing!!!!
they all look so adorable *u*
sorry to be picky but do you mind making her outer wear a pastel greeny colour? and ii'm sorry if i was a horrible explainer lol but the order was beau fauna diana lopez *charged to sprinkle* mayor teddy and maple marshal goldie and diasy ><sorry!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> ------------------------------
> after would be great!!



ahhhhh so cute!!!!!!!!! i can't wait for mine <33

and okok tysm ;w;


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Emzy said:


> sounds wonderful
> poppet it's amazing!!!!
> they all look so adorable *u*
> sorry to be picky but do you mind making her outer wear a pastel greeny colour? and ii'm sorry if i was a horrible explainer lol but the order was beau fauna diana lopez *charged to sprinkle* mayor teddy and maple marshal goldie and diasy ><sorry!!


ee im glad you like it!!
& oh sorry its my fault for not paying attention!!




is this any better?


emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhhh so cute!!!!!!!!! i can't wait for mine <33
> 
> and okok tysm ;w;


should have it done tomorrow sorry, alot of stuff came up today!!


snowblizzard24 said:


> Aww these are so cute!  Would you consider my mayor? Maybe with either Benjamin or Bianca or both lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: reference
> ...



thankyou! & considered!! <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> should have it done tomorrow sorry, alot of stuff came up today!!



no problem at all!! tysm <33


----------



## Emzy (Jan 8, 2015)

poppet said:


> ee im glad you like it!!
> & oh sorry its my fault for not paying attention!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!! You're such a sweetie ;u; i love it so much >7<


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh wow that looks amazing. If only I had more TbT so I could buy a lovely piece of art of you haha. But wow hats off to you poppet for being able to draw all those different species and make them look absolutely adorable while doing so. Can't wait to see the rest you do!! ^^


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 8, 2015)

Eeep </3 I hope I'm considered, art is so chibi~


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Eeep </3 I hope I'm considered, art is so chibi~


of course you are!! <3


MindlessPatch said:


> Oh wow that looks amazing. If only I had more TbT so I could buy a lovely piece of art of you haha. But wow hats off to you poppet for being able to draw all those different species and make them look absolutely adorable while doing so. Can't wait to see the rest you do!! ^^


thankyou very much!! people are just to flattering!!
aww im sorry for being so expensive /light sobbing

i might host a free raffle for a full town after i finish off some more freebies & full towns /struggles



Emzy said:


> Thank you so much!! You're such a sweetie ;u; i love it so much >7<



no worries! thankyou too!!~ : D


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh no! It's not expensive at all. I think the price is perfectly fine! I just tend to spend my TBT or not bother to keep it haha. The price is definitely not high so don't fret over that. Your art deserves every single penny hehe（＾∇＾）


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 8, 2015)

Mayor reference : { x }
Can you make her with Sprinkle, please? Thank you so much~! ❀


----------



## effluo (Jan 8, 2015)

Spoiler:  Mayor reference








I hope that pic is okay! ^___^
Could you draw her with Genji and Deirdre please and thank you!

Thank you for considering! :3


----------



## penguins (Jan 8, 2015)

hi these are so adorable
i know u've prob gotten a ton of requests but would you consider drawing my mayor along w/ freya and molly?????  c: my ref is here: http://oi62.tinypic.com/24azsyh.jpg ty so much!!


----------



## buuunii (Jan 8, 2015)

I want one of my mayor and stuff but you have so many people wanting it ;w;


----------



## Nerd (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey there!! So I'd love if I could order an entire town plus mayor. I can pay you in tbt so let me know if you're willing c:

Also, I don't know if you're still doing these so if not, ignore this!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok...poppet! You are making me furious by coming up with all the super cute arts that make me HAVE to have MORE! You are like the crack of the art world...must...have...art....


----------



## Nerd (Jan 8, 2015)

I can't post my mayor ref right now because school but I'd like the blue marked villagers in my sig but instead of the pink marked ones, Marina and Julian instead. 
I can see you're very busy! O: so don't worry about doing mine.

EDIT: here's my mayor ref!


If you can't draw all of them, I'd like just my mayor with Fang c:


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I want one of my mayor and stuff but you have so many people wanting it ;w;



Oh my...who did the chibi on the right side of your siggy? It doesnt look like your style...SHE CUTE!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 8, 2015)

Would it be possible to pay a little later? I have a commitment but I will be able to pay soon.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 8, 2015)

Eeep! I am?? ;w; oh my! that makes me happy then <3 <3


----------



## unintentional (Jan 8, 2015)

Can you maybe do my mayor and Apollo?


----------



## doveling (Jan 8, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Would it be possible to pay a little later? I have a commitment but I will be able to pay soon.


sure thing, plus you pay after you get your art!


aleshapie said:


> Ok...poppet! You are making me furious by coming up with all the super cute arts that make me HAVE to have MORE! You are like the crack of the art world...must...have...art....


oh aleshapie!! thankyou for your mega kind words!!



Nerd said:


> Hey there!! So I'd love if I could order an entire town plus mayor. I can pay you in tbt so let me know if you're willing c:
> 
> Also, I don't know if you're still doing these so if not, ignore this!!


i'd be more than happy to draw a town for you!!



buuunii said:


> I want one of my mayor and stuff but you have so many people wanting it ;w;


ep your still free to put in a request!


MindlessPatch said:


> Oh no! It's not expensive at all. I think the price is perfectly fine! I just tend to spend my TBT or not bother to keep it haha. The price is definitely not high so don't fret over that. Your art deserves every single penny hehe（＾∇＾）



oh ok its nice to know so!!
//u - u/// thankyou!!! <33 


ALL REQUESTS CONSIDERED!
i will draw my freebies today  :-;


----------



## Virals (Jan 9, 2015)

Omg cries no way I remember your pixels inspiring me to get into pixelling a long time ago I can't believe itヽ(；▽；)ノ
I don't have a complete reference of my mayor yet since I restarted but here is a poopy one of love to be considered for your cute chibis!!!


----------



## doveling (Jan 9, 2015)

Virals said:


> Omg cries no way I remember your pixels inspiring me to get into pixelling a long time ago I can't believe itヽ(；▽；)ノ
> I don't have a complete reference of my mayor yet since I restarted but here is a poopy one of love to be considered for your cute chibis!!!



OMG what no way someone could be inspired by me ; U ;;;;; //flails
considered unng <33


----------



## Virals (Jan 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> OMG what no way someone could be inspired by me ; U ;;;;; //flails
> considered unng <33



shhhhHHH /pets ur pixels are amazing


----------



## doveling (Jan 9, 2015)

Virals said:


> shhhhHHH /pets ur pixels are amazing



u v u 

@amissapanda
here's a wip so far!!


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 9, 2015)

this is so damn adorable!!!


you told me to offer

would 150tbt be good?!?!?!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> u v u
> 
> @amissapanda
> here's a wip so far!!



Ahhhhh! That is soooooo cute. Gosh, their little outfits are _adoooooorable_!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> u v u
> 
> @amissapanda
> here's a wip so far!!


*dies* CUTENESS!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh my god Skye has a little bow and their outfits are absolutely adorable. Oh geez it's just far too cute.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 9, 2015)

Omg -dies from cuteness- >/////////////////<


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello! Could it be a NPC with the mayor? ; v ;


----------



## doveling (Jan 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahhhhh! That is soooooo cute. Gosh, their little outfits are _adoooooorable_!


awoo im glad you liked it so far!!
but here's the complete resized sig size one!! (you can click it to see the full before resize art, where you can save & try to resize it with better quality sigh!!)





esweeeny said:


> this is so damn adorable!!!
> 
> 
> you told me to offer
> ...



sure thing! i might be a long while for me to get it to you (heapsa art to do) but hopefully thats ok!!



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dies* CUTENESS!



/revives!! <33


MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my god Skye has a little bow and their outfits are absolutely adorable. Oh geez it's just far too cute.


ahah yeah!! thankyou!!



Chiisanacx said:


> Omg -dies from cuteness- >/////////////////<



/revives with revival herb!!

- - - Post Merge - - -




MayorGong said:


> Hello! Could it be a NPC with the mayor? ; v ;



hi!! sure thing!!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 9, 2015)

I would definitely buy art from you in the future!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> awoo im glad you liked it so far!!
> but here's the complete resized sig size one!! (you can click it to see the full before resize art, where you can save & try to resize it with better quality sigh!!)



It's _amazing_! Thank you so much! They are all super-cute and I love the little party outfits so much! They all look wonderful and I love it! : ) I'll play around with resizing it for size size tomorrow! I apologize for typos or anything it's almost 4:30 am here and II'm very ready to crash.

Sending your TBT shortlly!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

are you open still??


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

poppet said:


>




ahhh poppet, it's so cuteeeeee ;3; great job with all those adorable outfits <333


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Aww so cute! You draw their cheeks so chubby I just wanna pinch them! I love the bow detail, it's a really nice touch


----------



## Cudon (Jan 9, 2015)

Aww these are so cuutee uwu I shall lurk!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2015)

I could stare at all your mayor+villager siggies forever *o*


----------



## MayorGong (Jan 9, 2015)

> hi!! sure thing!!



Oh, then could you consider doing my mayor with Rolf and Rover, please?  (I'll be gladly to pay for it, since I don't have a dream town yet for the whole town ;; )


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

hello~
if you're taking requests can you draw Lobo and Wolfgang please?


----------



## Nerd (Jan 9, 2015)

poppet said:


> i'd be more than happy to draw a town for you!!



oh, really??? thank you so much ; u ;

if you're definitely keen to doing it, should I send the payment now??
or later?

just let me know~ it must be hard being so busy o:


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 10, 2015)

sure that's fine. I am so excited. I'd ask to do awhole town of mine, how much more would that be? I'll patienly wait your art is worth it. I love my town of squirrels with mayor korra. If mint and peanut could be holding a lollipop cause theyre so sweet lololz thatd be awesome Ill pay you way more tbt than 150 of course Let me know! Looking forward to whatever you decide!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jan 11, 2015)

How much would it be for 10 villagers + 3 humans + Isabelle?  your art is so adorable omg ;-;


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

eep i will get back to all in a second.
i don't think i can accept any more orders, maybe even to cancel some orders * u *
i didn't realise how time consuming and repetitive doing this is aha, i've drawn marshal around 5 times this week /shot

i think i have 4 full towns to do and a few other mini related comms.... . . .. .. so im busy
for my current commission holders, i might take a few days to weeks to maybe even a month to finish the art (school is not far away!!)

if you have a current order with me, you have the option to cancel your request or to stay : >


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> eep i will get back to all in a second.
> i don't think i can accept any more orders, maybe even to cancel some orders * u *
> i didn't realise how time consuming and repetitive doing this is aha, i've drawn marshal around 5 times this week /shot
> 
> ...



Awww! I wish you good luck with all your commissions!
(I will be back for more art in the future tho. I am crazy for your art! :'))


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Awww! I wish you good luck with all your commissions!
> (I will be back for more art in the future tho. I am crazy for your art! :'))



thankyou /forms a fist
!!


----------



## toenuki (Jan 11, 2015)

May u draw marina!?


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> thankyou /forms a fist
> !!



Aha
And wow you have so much TBT! 
What are you planning on spending it on?(i am nosy I know lol)


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aha
> And wow you have so much TBT!
> What are you planning on spending it on?(i am nosy I know lol)


its not that much ahah!
nothing really, maybe villagers, and stuff.. since i don't buy art :>!!



Nerd said:


> oh, really??? thank you so much ; u ;
> 
> if you're definitely keen to doing it, should I send the payment now??
> or later?
> ...


: >!! how much were you offering again? aha!!
& later please (just in case i never get to it weep)
it might take a few weeks to do so though, so if thats ok, lemme know!



esweeeny said:


> sure that's fine. I am so excited. I'd ask to do awhole town of mine, how much more would that be? I'll patienly wait your art is worth it. I love my town of squirrels with mayor korra. If mint and peanut could be holding a lollipop cause theyre so sweet lololz thatd be awesome Ill pay you way more tbt than 150 of course Let me know! Looking forward to whatever you decide!


maybe 900 more? im pretty overwhelmed right now, so do you think i can slowly work on your other order instead?
im sorry : -;



MayorMae said:


> How much would it be for 10 villagers + 3 humans + Isabelle?  your art is so adorable omg ;-;



eep i've been getting a few offers 1k+ so maybe around there
but right now i think i want to accept any more town orders :-;; i've got too much on my plate o vo
maybe some other time u vu


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> its not that much ahah!
> nothing really, maybe villagers, and stuff.. since i don't buy art :>!!



Cool!
If I had 10k TBT I swear I would spend it in like a day lol


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Cool!
> If I had 10k TBT I swear I would spend it in like a day lol



aahaha

@chibi hoshi


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi poppet. My other order will be fine. Take a deep breath and take your time. We don't want you stressed. My original order is perfectly fine with me!!! :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> aahaha
> 
> @chibi hoshi


AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*dies*
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
*dies again*

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

But, one thing. Don't kill me. You forgot my OC 1, the girl in the purple and pink dress her stockings and shoes. *hides*
Also could you move the guy's right pupil just a  bit to the left.


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *dies*
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *dies again*
> ...



//// OOHHHH WOOPPS IM SO BLIND IM SO SORRY I WILL GO FIX THEM BOTH NOW!!!!

/DIESSSS



- - - Post Merge - - -




esweeeny said:


> Hi poppet. My other order will be fine. Take a deep breath and take your time. We don't want you stressed. My original order is perfectly fine with me!!! :3



thankyou so much for understanding! i might be able to maybe add a few villagers in for you when i have more spare time!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> //// OOHHHH WOOPPS IM SO BLIND IM SO SORRY I WILL GO FIX THEM BOTH NOW!!!!
> 
> /DIESSSS


It still looks awesome!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 11, 2015)

Poppet's art is amazing, even if his eye was on his forehead!


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Poppet's art is amazing, even if his eye was on his forehead!



hush ; v;;
the eyes weren't on the forehead until i put glasses on!

- - - Post Merge - - -





fixu


----------



## Nerd (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> : >!! how much were you offering again? aha!!
> & later please (just in case i never get to it weep)
> it might take a few weeks to do so though, so if thats ok, lemme know!



aah well I noticed you mentioned people offering 1k+ and I definitely would if I had enough,, but if you're ever open again I'll probably request a smaller order, like my mayor and a couple villagers, since I don't have a ton of tbt :c

i would totally offer villagers or items or something though~
i occasionally get some cool villagers in my cycling thread.

i know you're super busy though. i wouldn't mind if you didn't get to mine till a month, but you definitely don't need to do it.

aah well your art is super pretty, good luck,, i only wish i had came in sooner or had more to offer.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> hush ; v;;
> the eyes weren't on the forehead until i put glasses on!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Thank you <3
LOOKS AMAZING <3


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Nerd said:


> aah well I noticed you mentioned people offering 1k+ and I definitely would if I had enough,, but if you're ever open again I'll probably request a smaller order, like my mayor and a couple villagers, since I don't have a ton of tbt :c
> 
> i would totally offer villagers or items or something though~
> i occasionally get some cool villagers in my cycling thread.
> ...



thats ok! im still happy to draw you something since i did promise you earlier!

villagers sound good, i think im still missing a few dreamies ah!
i could make time ; -;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 12, 2015)

ahhh getting cuter and cuter! can't wait to see mine!! <333


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

ACK I'm so sad that I missed this!!!!!!!!! ;w;


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 14, 2015)

Will you open more slots? ewe


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing as @Gregriii. I'm willing to pay since I really like the style! Ahh, what I have in mind is 2 mayors and Curt, Groucho, Teddy, Shari on my side and Chester, Gaston, Tipper, Julian on my fiance's side. 500 BTB? I know you're super busy. Let me know. Thanks poppet.


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhh getting cuter and cuter! can't wait to see mine!! <333



im doing it now!



snapdragon said:


> ACK I'm so sad that I missed this!!!!!!!!! ;w;



there there! i will open up maybe .. next month ._. ah!



Gregriii said:


> Will you open more slots? ewe



not sure yet, but i might start a new thread for paying customers next month when im less busy, so yeah : >!!



kesttang said:


> I was wondering the same thing as @Gregriii. I'm willing to pay since I really like the style! Ahh, what I have in mind is 2 mayors and Curt, Groucho, Teddy, Shari on my side and Chester, Gaston, Tipper, Julian on my fiance's side. 500 BTB? I know you're super busy. Let me know. Thanks poppet.



yep i might open in feb if im not busy, but i'd be glad to draw for you then!~


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> im doing it now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOH I will definitely watch for your paying thread! :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> im doing it now!



yay!! i can't wait <333


----------



## kesttang (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> yep i might open in feb if im not busy, but i'd be glad to draw for you then!~



Thanks poppet, I will look out for your shop to be open up! Thank ya! By the way, changing Julian to Spork. Lol. xD


----------



## nammie (Jan 16, 2015)

damn these look super work intensive!!
kudos to you for doing these for free!! wow O:


----------



## nard (Jan 21, 2015)

Totally getting one when the slots aren't full.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

ah man these are really really cute <3
I'm totally keeping my eye on this thread for openings (✧≖‿ゝ≖)​


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 22, 2015)

Oooh, I'd luv to be considered! I'd luv a piece with the sisters, Francine and Chrissy


----------



## Meadows (Jan 22, 2015)

Darn it's full! Awesome work!


----------

